# Ölem, ölesim var ... What?!



## Ramisadeh

Hi, I've been listening to and learning a song called: karagözlüm ölesim var 

And I know how to conjugate verbs in turkish but I've never seen this conjugation/s before. what is it, how does it affect the meaning and when can we use it? 

Öl e m
Öl e s im

I know what they mean in english but I want to understand where did the conjugation come from, I'm sure it is not mentioned in grammar books.


----------



## Rallino

Hello Ramisadeh,

"Ölem" is the regional pronunciation of "öleyim", the subjunctive present first person conjugation.

"-esi olmak" is an expression meaning "to feel like doing something." _Film izleyesim var. _= I feel like watching a movie.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thank you, it was driving me crazy, I guess I suspected that ölem is a shortened version of öleyim but I couldn't be sure.


----------



## shafaq

Ramisadeh said:


> Öl e m
> Öl e s im
> 
> I know what they mean in english but I want to understand where did the conjugation come from, I'm sure it is not mentioned in grammar books.


Accounting on what Rallino said and to clarify " where did the conjugation come from"; I wanted to add that:
Its origin is öl-es-im (verb+*es(=intention,plan,wish)*+1. sing. person suffix). This formulation is equivalent of  استفعـال pattern in Arabic.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hi , a similar one with a similar meaning would be

" I Feel Like I am Fixing to Die ! "


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thanks for the clarification, but why the conjugation: verb+ Es/as + (possessive suffix) is treated as a noun instead of a verb? Cause if you add a possissve suffix to it (evenmore being able to connect it with var) suggests it is a noun not a verb


----------



## shafaq

Yes! It is(öl+es+im) just a noun means "my dying wish/intention" not a verb.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thanks


----------

